# Last PCT..Cruise and Blast



## GameCock (Dec 18, 2017)

Im almost 39, have all the kids I need and ball size doesnt mean a whole lot anymore. Liquid Clomid and Nolva taste like fukking chlorine and I think its time.  4 weeks PCT then 8 weeks off and I going back on for the long haul.  Only question is do you think cruising at 250 Test E 2xw is about right or should I drop it some?  Ill be blasting low levels of test e at 600/week and Deca at 400.  Decided against the tren. Thoughts?


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 18, 2017)

need more time off then 8 weeks. if ur planning on cruising theres no point in doing a pct. yes liquid chlomid/nolva tastes like a hobos sock, lol. choke it down. people who "cruise" do somewhere around 200mg/week not 500. pct wait 3/4 months and go ahead with the blast


----------



## GameCock (Dec 18, 2017)

I know, but, I already have it on hand, hate wasting money! Haha!  Thanks G didnt catch that I put 2xw, I meant 250 total for the week.  Thanks again!


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 18, 2017)

i use liquid chlomid/nolva too. yeah tastes like garbage but who cares we are talking about getting our natty test back to avoid trt ya know


----------



## GameCock (Dec 18, 2017)

Thats right and was always important to me also.  Gonna get bloods next week, Dr. may put me on TRT anyway.  This will be the first time Ive had bloods on PCT, I usually do them right after coming off and again when I am clean of everything.  Will Clomid/Nolva throw them off?


----------



## Jin (Dec 18, 2017)

GameCock said:


> Thats right and was always important to me also.  Gonna get bloods next week, Dr. may put me on TRT anyway.  This will be the first time Ive had bloods on PCT, I usually do them right after coming off and again when I am clean of everything.  Will Clomid/Nolva throw them off?



Yes, pct will throw your blood work off.


----------



## GameCock (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks Jin.  Ill just go for my yearly checkup and get my script filled, then get bloods later on. Fukking racket that I have to see a doctor just for one anxiety script!


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 18, 2017)

Clomid/nolva will throw off your blood tests for sure.

I'm really confused.  If you're going to go the TRT route anyways, why are you waiting and doing PCT?  This makes no sense to me.  Why try to restart what you plan to kill anyways?  Come off blast and go straight to cruise.  Like Gibs said 200/week is a good place to start.  I would run that for at least a month then get labs to see where you're at.  You might not even need an AI at that dose, but labs tell all.


----------



## GameCock (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks Cecil..purely for the sole purpose that I hate wasting money! Haha! Had it and really dont want to watch the money poured down the drain, literally.  And maybe there is a slight chance that this is just a post-cycle thought and I end up staying on and off.  You know how the mind works while just starting PCT.  All kinds of crazy $hit going on in the head!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 18, 2017)

Well if you want to get scripted don't do anything. No pct, no cruise, nothing. Tough it out for a few weeks and go see your Dr tell him how shitty you feel and ask him to run some tests. I know guys on this board did just that and got scripted. Oh, and Gibs. Yes pct does increase your chances of recovery but don't go counting on that forever.


----------



## jrsgym (Dec 18, 2017)

While you're in PCT give TRT some more serious consideration.  Are you seeing your PCP or an Endo? 125-200mgs EW is typical TRT doses.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 18, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Well if you want to get scripted don't do anything. No pct, no cruise, nothing. Tough it out for a few weeks and go see your Dr tell him how shitty you feel and ask him to run some tests. I know guys on this board did just that and got scripted. Oh, and Gibs. Yes pct does increase your chances of recovery but don't go counting on that forever.



are you saying you want me to be your trt bro???


----------



## Seeker (Dec 18, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> are you saying you want me to be your trt bro???



Just reminding you of some truth. Don't count on it for too long bro. Run enough deca and tren and.chances are you'll be joining me on trt. Pct won't help you anymore. Hey, I'm just fine being on trt. But that's just me.


----------



## Jin (Dec 18, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> are you saying you want me to be your trt bro???



It is your destiny.


----------



## GameCock (Dec 18, 2017)

jrsgym said:


> While you're in PCT give TRT some more serious consideration.  Are you seeing your PCP or an Endo? 125-200mgs EW is typical TRT doses.


PCP..Guess it is better to start low, if I do decide.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 18, 2017)

well ya know i considered that before i ever plucked my virgin butt.


----------



## bvs (Dec 18, 2017)

Try get your trt scripted if you can, makes life so much easier


----------



## GameCock (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks!  Ive read through the board and it seems expensive...this may be dumb, but, does insurance cover trt?  I know I would need to check with mine, but, in general is it covered?  Ive never asked any of the guys at the gym..


----------



## GameCock (Dec 18, 2017)

Nevermind, just googled it and it brought me to an older thread on this board!  Haha! Question answered, thanks!


----------



## Jin (Dec 18, 2017)

TRT through a doc with healthcare should be dirt cheap. Clinics will cost you. They'll also overprescribe test doses. 

Should be absolutely covered if you are diagnosed hypogonadal. (Doc, not clinic)


----------



## snake (Dec 18, 2017)

You got some good advice here but ultimately you need to figure out where you want to be in the future. This is just me but I do think the advice Gibs gave you is where you may find your life's sweet spot. 200 mg/wk being the typical TRT dose will get you what you want (assuming you're reasonable) and keep your health in check.


----------

